# Wizard for networking series 2 + dvd to my windows network?



## dgrrr (Jan 19, 2006)

I just want to try transferring files from my Series 2 Tivo with DVD burner to my Windonws XP HOme computer.

NOTE -- when I login to my acct at tivo.com, it appears that only my older Series 1 TIVO is activated, and the "transfer files" option says "Not Applicable". BUT, both Tivos' are working, e.g. getting program guide info, recording shows, etc. So I want to avoid paying the $10/mo for activating the second unit. I want to try one of the hacks to get the Tivo series 2 to communicate with my computer. (I dont' care if it's wired ethernet or wireless ethernet, thru (I assume) the USB ports.

But even when I use the tivo-friendly boot disks, I get lost quickly when I have to do stuff from a command line, like mount drives, unlock their read only status, etc.

As I googled this issue, I kept coming across the "sleeper" cd, which appears to have been discredited

Others, including here, talk about using "killhdinitrd", and the "monte" script, but these apparently are not direclty related to making the USB ports work with windows networking.

Is there a simple way to do it? (Ideally a boot disk with a nice little menu, where I check off "network with windows") If not, is there very clear instructions of what downloads I need an dwhat steps I need to take? (e..g something like 
http://www.weethet.nl/english/tivo_dtv2_os6hack.php
but not discredited.

PS -- I see that on the above webpage, if I use the hack I lose my recordings. Is this true if I were to activate the series 2 at tivo.com (by paying tivo the $10 / monthy) and turned on the file transfer feature?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

These topics can't be discussed on this forum:
"From TiVo hacks to secret codes this is where you talk about the inside underground scoop. New idea or perfecting an idea - This is the place. NOTE...No talk of any type of service theft or video extraction is allowed."


----------



## dgrrr (Jan 19, 2006)

OK, so this would be "service theft", because I would be attempting to use the netwtork features without paying for them?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Yes


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

You could burn a DVD on that tivo, remove it from the drive and walk with it ot the Windows Xp machine, and then,... this is the tricky part..., open the dvd drive on the windows machine and put the DVD in the drive and close the drive.


----------



## dgrrr (Jan 19, 2006)

Are you being faceteous? It sounds like you've just described using the DVD burner INSTEAD of the USB / network capabilites.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

its called sneakernet.  I assumed you wanted the easiest way to do what you wanted to accomplish given the restrictions you described (an unsubscribed tivo). 

I thought they were just doorstops without the subscription anyway. An alternative is to just activate the thing (you could then deactivate the current one if the extra money bothers you). You could then use TTG to move the content the way youwant anyway.


----------

